# Attitude freebies. Blue Widow, Critical +, Heavy Duty Fruity & S.A.G.E.



## woodydude (Mar 16, 2011)

I am doing this gj as the original Attitude gj has not got any plants in it. If others want to join in, thats fine by me or if this needs to be moved for a group thing, thats fine too.

Ok, so the seeds arrived a week ago, I didn't crack them right away as I have a lot goin on in the nursary just now and wanted a 2 week gap between seeds.

I decided not to go with any varieties I bought and went with 4 of the free varieties instead. 2xHeavy Duty Fruity, Critical +, S.A.G.E. and Blue Widow. I liked the sound of them all and thought they would be interesting additions to the other 10 varieties I have going atm. I am looking for 2 or 3 varieties that the guys like which is why so many strains, besides, its all experience.
Anyway, they went into paper towels in a wardrobe on Friday, 11th.

On Sunday, 4 had tails, one of the Heavy Duty Fruity's had decided it was still sleepy time.
I put those that had cracked into 1" Root Riot cubes and into a propagator alongside some Big Bud & Lemon Skunk cuttings I have in there.

On Monday, 3 were showing their first pair of leaves, the Blue Widow wanted a little more time.

On Tuseday, I moved the 3 seedlings out of the propagator so they will get some air movement from the fan in the nursary and a spot of ph'd water.





Today, the second HDF has still not cracked. I changed its paper towel and gave it the lightest of rubs with some very fine grade sandpaper and put it back in the wardrobe.
The Blue Widow has a tail poking out the bottom of the RR cube and was showing some green at the sruface of the RR cube but no stem yet so it is still in the propagator though I am confident it will be doing something tomorrow. I gave it a little ph'd water as the cube was getting dry.

For free seeds, I am pleased that 4/5 have cracked and those look like they will make it to my water only bubbler.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 16, 2011)

woodydude said:
			
		

> I am doing this gj as the original Attitude gj has not got any plants in it. If others want to join in, thats fine by me or if this needs to be moved for a group thing, thats fine too.


 
Hi woodydude, good luck on your ladies.  I think most of us are still waiting on our beans but I plan on germinating the 3 "kush" freebies I am supposed to be getting right away.  *GREEN MOJO* for some helthy sexy ladies


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 16, 2011)

woody i hope the HDF make's it there's suppose to be a real monster it there some where it's been on my list for a long time 
peace fruity


----------



## Locked (Mar 16, 2011)

Good luck and green mojo...I like to rock quite a few strains per grow myself. It can be tricky though with the different needs and the feeding.


----------



## woodydude (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks guys.
SSF, I will probably pop some more beans when everyone else is onboard, I was just desperate to get these going. My good lady has already asked me when the Blue Widow will be ready, I was like ffs woman! Patience.

Fruity, yep, I cant wait for the HDF, it is the biggest seedling so far but it is a reg bean so could be male, the other still ahdnt popped a couple of hours ago. 

Hammy, I counted earlier and this batch brings me to 15 strains on the go in my nursary, just 1 or 2 of each though. I manage it with having several totes that can take 4 netpots, each with a different nute strength in it, if I see buring tips, I move the plant "down", such as a sensitive White Widow. If they seem to be slow growers, I move them "up".
I believe that I am learning quicker by doing this. I understand the argument for concentrating on one strain and perfecting that but I would get bored easily that way and also I dont know what strain I prefer yet, my favourite so far has been Blue Cheese but it gets me so munchied I will end up being a huge blob of fat wobbling round my grow if I carry on smoking that.
Hope I find one I fall in love with, if not, I will carry on experimenting.


Oh, the 3 that have now reached their 1st full set of leaves have been placed in a water only bubbler to get those roots going.


----------



## woodydude (Mar 18, 2011)

Update time.
The second HDF has finally cracked after a week. It has now been placed in a root riot cube alongside the Blue Widow 

The Blue Widow seems to be struggling. Its tap root is poking outa the bottom of its cube but it first pair of leaves look like they have nute burn. No nutes have been near it, just ph'd water. 

The other 3 are coming along though a little slower than I would like, early days though so patience for me!
W


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 18, 2011)

I got the Blue Widow too...I'll stick around to see how that one turns out...


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 28, 2011)

I've got doubles of all those, plus some. I need more room to grow more plants!!!!!

Subbed...


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 28, 2011)

Bummed I missed out of the freebies but Im glad people are doing GJs on em :aok: Heavy Duty Fruity and Blue Widow sound great, cant wait to see em!


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 28, 2011)

i got them also, im watching.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 28, 2011)

Still waiting on the Blue Widow!


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 28, 2011)

congrat's on the HDF wood'y let hope for a female 
peace fruity


----------



## woodydude (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok, update time.
15 days old for most.
As you can see, the S.A.G.E is all but gone.
Blue Widow is ok but yellow tips and seems stunted.
Critical + has a very thin stem so I gave her some support with a paperclip and some twisty stuff. More yellow tips here too.
The two HDF were coming along nicely but now have more yellowing and crispy leaf tips.
Also in the bubbler  is an NL straggler from my last batch of seeds.

The ph was rising up to 6.8/7, correcting back to 5.5 seemed too much in one jump so adding 10ml of diluted ph- every 6 hours seemed like worth trying since these were free seeds. It didnt work, thats when I almost lost SAGE and the yellow tips started.

A change of tactics seemed like a good idea so I added a bit of nutes to the bubbler, along with a drop of Superthrive. This was 5 days ago and not much has changed. The yellowing has stopped, suggesting I was starving them, so much for no nutes for 3 weeks, I will not hesitate in future to feed sooner if I spot yellowing.

Other idea's/suggestions appreciated since I seem to be messing up with seeds.
I get them to germ ok, 99% taproots.
I get them out of the ground, 99% I get green shoots.
From there, I seem to mess up and almost kill every seedling I get near!
I will get there though, I am determined to grow some fine dank from seed!!!
Peace
W


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 30, 2011)

I dont give any nutes for 2 weeks...But i'm in soil.


----------



## Sixx (Apr 10, 2011)

I am gonna start my SAGE soon... Im a sativa fan... I have started my seeds in paper towels as you did and then dropped the cracked beans in rapid rooters... I have left mine in the humidity dome, sitting on a heat pad  on low for up to 2 weeks until the roots are busting out all over the place... then I place in my 5gal. DWC with a very low dose of nutes for the next week... then I up to 25% strength, and adjust from there as they veg.
I only have experience with 2 grows...But thus far I havent had any problems with this method.... Sorry to see your SAGE look like that... I bet the other ones will recover if you can get your Ph nuetral-ish.
Goodluck keep us updated.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 10, 2011)

okay, here are the freebies i started.

1 DF Critical +
1 DF Blu widow
1 Burmese Kush
2 TH Darkstar
2 HD Fruity
3 Larry OG from Cali Conn
4 of my own seeds NL x unknown

100% germ on everything attempted,


----------



## woodydude (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, I am not getting any better with seeds.
Of the 5 started, one HDF has gone along with the S.A.G.E., which is a shame as I was looking forwards to that one more than the others.
These are the remainders.





I took them out of the bubblers for a week or so to try to encourage some root growth, it did and they have survived.
They are showing some signs of new growth but I have to say I have been disappointed with these seeds, I guess thats why they were free.

I dropped a PE and a couple of Darkstar around 10 days ago and they are doing much better. Large leaves coming through and looking healthy if a little yellow. I will start a gj for them but I seem to put the kiss of death on plants as soon as I start a gj so I will wait until they get extablished before making that commitment.
Peace W


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 19, 2011)

Darn mate Im sorry to hear about your losses. I dont know anything about hydro, but I hope they get better! extra mojo for ya


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 19, 2011)

1 DF Critical +
1 DF Blu widow
1 Burmese Kush
2 TH Darkstar
2 HD Fruity
3 Larry OG from Cali Conn
4 of my own seeds NL x unknown

Here they are at day 17 i think.


----------



## woodydude (Apr 20, 2011)

Lookin good Dman, much better than mine. Shows I am making mistakes and it is not the beans.
Green mojo fella. W


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 20, 2011)

mojo for ya dman they are lookin great :aok:


----------



## Mountain209man (Apr 21, 2011)

all my freebies poped and went outside in greenhouse 2day but the critical is on day 12 with no signs of life


----------



## woodydude (Apr 21, 2011)

You got any pics MM??


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Apr 25, 2011)

man i thought there would be way more posts than this


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 30, 2011)

Here is an update on all the plants shown in post #19 on 4/19/11

a good growth spurt for 11 days.


----------



## dman1234 (May 5, 2011)

1 DF Critical +
1 DF Blu widow
1 Burmese Kush
2 TH Darkstar
1 HD Fruity
4 of my own seeds NL x unknown

shown here at 32 days old. No sign of sex yet, but soon.


----------

